# Plants and Substrate



## GHNelson (27 Dec 2010)

Hi Planters @ ukaps
I thought I would post this interesting photo.
Well as you know we like to feed our plants properly through the root system be it with expensive substrates or root tablets to take up nutrients.
The dosing of Macro/Trace  elements to the water column also helps to achieve this.
A couple of months back I decided to close down a aquarium that had some large Crypts and move them to another set-up.
This left me with a smallish root ball I didn't want to bin, so I decided to put it in my small hall aquarium lodged between some Blue Stone...... and here is the result without being planted in any gravel/substrate.







So it does prove that some plants can thrive without fancy substrates and root tablets?
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (28 Feb 2022)

That's going back a tad!


----------



## GHNelson (28 Feb 2022)

Nice rock though I wonder where that is?......


----------

